
Building a Quadcopter Controller for iOS and Open-Sourcing the Internals - gabrieloc
https://medium.com/@_gabrieloc/building-a-quadcopter-controller-for-ios-and-open-sourcing-the-internals-3bbc7f526ed2#.g1e5yquht
======
fananta
Super cool to see how OP considered the value of control buttons and
simplified

------
tuckerschreiber
wow

